# New tan/new diarie :)



## kidda9 (May 18, 2003)

Right guys here is my new Diarey,my last one wos not very tidy and whent a bit stale,so i thought since i got a new tan from my holday allso a new dieat an new routine i'd post a new diarey .Here goes:-

Short tearm goals-To lose as much body fat as possiable and make lots of good lifting gains.

Long term gains-To be around 200lbs and around 13% body fat!


Currently on a 3 day split wich looks like this:-
Monday
Chest/tris

Tuesday
off

Wed
legs/abs/Shoulders

Thurs
off

Friday
Back/bis/abs
20 min cardio @ end of work out

Weekend off

My old split used to have Monday doing Chest/Tri's/Shoulders but i found this quite hard so moved shoulders to Wed were i should be able to cope with them 

My stats
Age-19
Sex-Male
weight-161pounds
Work-Hard and physical
Body fat-haven't a clue but is probally highe(how do i get this messarued?)
Metablisim-Fast/Mediume

Wot i plan on eating:-

Meal 1 11:00
Protiene shake(50g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
Apple
Multi vit and minral

Meal 2 13:00
3oz Cottage cheese
3 scrambled eggs(only way cooking them in work)
1/2 Carrot
Dieat soda

Meal 3 16:00
0.5 cups brown rice(befor cooking)
Protiene shake(50g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream

Meal 4 18:00
Stirlion steak 6oz
0.5 cups brown rice(befor cooking)
0.5 cup green peas
1tbsp a Nat Peanut butter

Meal 5 21:00(usally after training)
Protiene shake(60g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
with frozen berrys put in

looking to be drinking atleast 5 liters of water.

I know i should have 6 meals but i can't really eat untill around 11am takes me a hr or so after i wake up to be able to eat.Going to try eat like this everyday and will TWEAK things up in about 3 weeks.Any help or Ciritcism is very much apperciated.


----------



## kidda9 (May 19, 2003)

Workt out today,did my chest and tri's,haven't been training for 3 weeks,kept puting it of til after my holday.My weights have dropt by 10kgs ,cant lift heavey anyway so right now i feel like a pussy .

Going to start my new dieat tmo only reason never today is cause didn't have much healthy food in .

*Todays work out* 
_Chest_ 
Flat d/b fly=2 set 8 reps 10kgs(each d/b)
                   1 set 8 reps 12.5kgs(each d/b)
Flat B/P=1 set of 8 reps45kgs(including bar 25kgs)
              1 drop set 6 reps 50 kgs down to 45 kgs 3 reps
               1 set of 8 reps 45kgs
Havent got a spot so can't push my self as much as i can.
Seated chest press=2 sets of 8 reps 40kgs
                                 1 set of 6 reps 45kgs
*Tri's* 
Dumbbell Triceps Extension=1 set of 8 reps 7.5kgs
                                             1 set of 8 reps 10kgs
                                             1 set of 8 reps 12.5kgs
Close grip rows=2 set of 8 reps 30kgs 
                           1 set of 8 reps 35kgs

Allso done 10 min on the bike at the end of my w/o for cardio.It's alot better w/o now i dont do shoulders as well as chest and tri's.


----------



## kidda9 (May 20, 2003)

Been quite a eventfull day today back on my dieat an back to work dieat qwent well.Here is wolt i eat:-

09:30
Dieat soda

11:00 Meal 1
Protiene shake(50g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
Apple

13:30 Meal 2
x3 whole eggs
3oz cottage cheese
1 carrot

16:10 Meal 3
Protiene shake(50g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
0.5cups(befor cooking) brown rice

18:30 Meal 4
Stirlion steak 8oz
0.5 cups brown rice(befor cooking)
1 strawberry
1tbsp a Nat Peanut butter

21:30 Meal 5(havent had this yet)
Protiene shake(60g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
with frozen berrys 

Woooohoooooooo drank 5 liters water so far   been the toilet all day though.

I've just descoved i don't like cottage cheese so going have 3oz of turkey breast insted of the cheese an have a 1tbsp pn/b with it insted of with meal 4.


----------



## kidda9 (May 21, 2003)

Changed my protiene powder today felt like a change,gone from _REFLEX-INSTANT WHEY_  To *Maximuscle-Promax* no reason really as the reflax wos good just felt like a change.My chest and tri's ware still bitsore from monday think it affeckted my training today Today i eat

11:30 Meal 1
Protiene shake(50g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
Apple

13:00 Meal 2
x3 whole eggs
40z turkey breast
1/2 carrot
1tbsp a Nat Peanut butter

15:40 Meal 3
Protiene shake(50g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
0.5cups(befor cooking) brown rice


18:10 Meal 4
x2 smoked haddok(fish)
0.5 cups brown rice(befor cooking)

19:00-19:55 trained

21:08 Meal 5(havent had this yet)
Protiene shake(60g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
with frozen berrys 

Water around 8 leaters

*WORK OUT* 
Legs 
(allweights including bar)
Squat=
1 set of 8 reps 95kgs
3 set of 8 reps 100kgs
Calf squat=
1 set of 8 reps 85 kgs
1 set of 8 reps 95kgs
1 setof 8 repd 105kgs
Front lunges d/b=
1 set of 8 reps 10kgs(each d/b)
2 set of 8 reps 15kgs(ech d/b)
Leg press=
1 set of 8 reps 80 kgs
1 set of 8 reps 90 kgs
1 set of 8 reps 100kgs
Hamstring curl=
1 set of 8 reps 30 kgs
1 set of 8 reps 40kgs
1 set of 5 reps 40 kgs
Shoulders 
Upright rows=
2 sets of 8 reps 45kgs(ingluding bad)
1 set of 8 reps 50kgs
shrugs=
1 set of 8 reps 55kgs
1 set of 8 reps 60kgs
1 set of 8 reps 65kgs
Latrial raises=
2 sets of 8 reps 5kgs
1 set of 8 reps 7.5kgs

Skipt abs so could get home an watch the M<atrix  this film looks coolio.

Thinking about getting a personal trainer just to make sure my form is good as i train alone and taught my self,well i taught my self form you guys taught me everything i know though.


----------



## kidda9 (May 22, 2003)

My legs are killing allready from yesterdays work out,think it may be time to get some glutameine got worse to come on Saturday.My Tri's/chest are still hurting and i've got back and bi's tmo.



09:00
Dieat Dr pepper(soda)

11:00 Meal 1
Protiene shake(50g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
Apple

13:10 Meal 2
x3 whole eggs
4oz turkey breast
1/2 carrot
1tbsp a Nat Peanut butter

15:30 Meal 3
Protiene shake(50g powder 450ml water)
0.5cups(befor cooking) brown rice
1tbsp n/p/b (ran out whipping cream so had some peanut butter)

18:10 Meal 4
8oz steak
0.5 cups brown rice(befor cooking)



21:30 Meal 5(havent had this yet)
Protiene shake(60g powder 450ml water)
3tbsp whipping cream
with frozen berrys 

Going clubing tmo with my girlfriend so going to be drinking lots of beer wich i'm   about but allso .Last little drink now for 3 weeks me thinks.

Wooohooooooo Matrix 2 is out tmo


----------

